# Auto Tune



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In the hopes that people searching this topic will find this thread, I give you this:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_h6BrlBdiJ...8/s400/AUTO+TUNE+IS+FOR+PUSSIES+T-SHIRT_1.png

We live in hope.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hahahaha, that was awesome!

Then again, if everyone could sing like Christina, we wouldn't need auto-tune, and then T-Pain would be out of a job!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Perfect! (And so is Christina )


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Is that who this is? I really didn't know. Kinda easy on the eyes, ain't she.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Is that who this is? I really didn't know. Kinda easy on the eyes, ain't she.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Haha, I don't know my pop starlets all that well, so I had to google a 2nd pic of her to be sure, but yeah, that's Christina.

And yes, very easy on the eyes. A hell of a set of pipes on her...her voice ain't bad neither!


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

T-Pain can actually sing though, it's just for effect. Anyways, without auto-tune, we wouldn't have:
[video=youtube;-Psfn6iOfS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Psfn6iOfS8[/video]


----------

